# GfK verkleben, Patronenfilter



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein GfK Tank 1000 Ltr. gekauft und möchte hier Trennwände einarbeiten, wer weiß womit man diese einklebt???? Es soll ein dreikammer-Filter werden!

MfG

tonny




> könnte man meinen Text in Themen von (GfK verkleben) in (GfK verkleben, Patronenfilter) umarbeiten? So würden auch später alle die Patronenfilter suchen meinen Beitrag finden. Ich werde hier auch noch Fotos eingeben.
> 
> MfG
> 
> tonny


erledigt, Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

bist du dir sicher das das becken aus GFK ist ??  ich denke mal das das so ein tank auf palette ist und der ist soweit ich weiß nicht aus GFK ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

bist du dir sicher das das becken aus GFK ist ??  ich denke mal das das so ein tank auf palette ist und der ist soweit ich weiß nicht aus GFK ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

habe gerade eine Info erhalten das es HDPE ist. und ich glaube das ich nun schlechte Karten habe! Aber vieleicht hat einer einen Rat.

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

innotec kleber. ist das einzige was halten wird und mehr oder weniger schadstoff frei ist. der ist aba teuer......

sag och mal genauer was du planst und dann bitte mit fotos....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

hallo,

ich habe schon einiges rausbekommen, man muss die stellen die man verkleben will mit einer Lötflamme abflammen, dann werde ich mit Innotec kleben oder ich setze 5 cm Itongsteine als Zwischenwand. Ja was will ich machen aus den Tank will ich ein Filter bauen mit 3 Kammern, da der Tank schön hoch ist kann ich von oben ein Siebfilter einarbeiten, so brauche ich keine Bürsten mehr. Bilder habe ich keine, den Tank bekomme ich erst Morgen 110X120 Höhe 90cm

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

hallo tonny,

itong steine finde ich keine gute lösung - die verfaulen im wasser - wenn dann zementsteine oder irgendwelche gebrannten.

meines wissens kann man PE scheißen ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

womit Schweißen?

Gruß
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

hallo tonny 

..... mit einem heißluftfön und schweißstäben aus PE,

ich würde es ganz einfach mal an einem reststück versuchen (falls du so eines hast)

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

hallo,

ja, dan müßte ich suchen das ich die Zwischenwände auch aus HDPE bekomme, ich wollte einfache Doppelstegplatten nehmen. Vieleicht ist das die Lösung, ich nehme diesen Schweißdraht und lege rechts und links eine Naht das ich sozusagen eine Nut bilde und darin setze ich meine Platte und versiegle sie mit Innotec. Ist zwar gebastelt aber wir basteln ja sooo gerne.

Gru tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Gute Idee, 

Mach' auch Bilder, interessiert mich. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo!

Moin Jürgen



> meines wissens kann man PE scheißen ?



...da will ich dabei sein  

Hallo tonny;

Du bekommst aber relativ schmale Kammern, was, je nach Teichgröße und Pumpleistung ein Problem werden kann.
Hast Du malk überlegt, vielleicht einen Patronenfilter zu bauen? Dafür sind diese Behälter echt gut. Ist auch einfacher in der Verarbeitung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

hier noch kurz eine info aus google  

http://www.hug-technik.com/inhalt/fb/polyethylen.htm

hallo jens,

komm vorbei dann schweißen wir ne runde PE   (ist z.b. im sanitärbereich gang und gebe)
http://www.svsxass.ch/kspe.htm

und hier sehr ausführlich
* defekter Link entfernt *

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

die Kammern werden ca. 1.) 50X60X50cm 3 Stück Matten grob 10cm Schaumstoff liegend, oben Wasser rein unten raus 2.) 60X50X50 Keramik unten Wasser rein oben raus 3.4.und5.) werden 35X50X50 werden mit Kaldnes befüllt immer im Wechsel mal Einlauf oben mal unten, je Kammer 50 Ltr Kaldnes. Über der erste Kammer kommt ein Spaltsieb so das schon reines Wasser über eine zusätzliche Lochplatte unter dem Spaltsieb hier einrieselt. Sollte doch so hinhauen oder sehe ich das falsch.
Danke an alle die noch Tips haben oder schon eingebracht haben!

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ist ein Patronenfilter besser in der Leistung wie das Teil was ich da in Planung genommen habe? Noch kann ich meinen Plan ändern!

Gruß

tonny aus Brüggen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

ich kack mich an, Jürgen kann PE scheißen. 


@ Tonny, 

Partonenfilter bringt sicher mehr. Gib mal bei "Suchen" Patronenfilter ein, dann findest Du einiges. 




Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

ups ups ups ........     

keine weiteren worte   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

Hai Jürgen!

Schade, hätte ich gerne gesehen.
So 'ne schöne saubere vertikale Naht an einer Trennwand. 
Ich weiß ja, dass Du Spaß verstehen kannst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo rainthanner

wieviele Patronen müßte ich für meinen Teich reisetzen bei einer Länge von 40 cm? Ich muß doch nicht die ganze Tonne damit bestücken, oder? Habe 9000 Ltr. und 6 Koi.

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

* defekter Link entfernt *


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo RT, und alle die einen Patronenfilter bauen wollen,

so, nun habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen einen Patronenfilter zu bauen, aber ich werde so wie es mir empfohlen wurde zwei Rohrsysteme einarbeiten, nicht ein Rohrsystem wie üblich, ich werde auch ein System von vorne, das zweite von hinten auslaufen lassen, aber an einer Seite zusammen führen und dann im Pflanzfilter laufen lassen.
Berichte und Fotos fologen!

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo tonny, 

kannst Du Dir mal die Ausgaben notieren. Bin mal gespannt, was der im Selbstbau so kostet. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo rt, und alle die ein Siebfilter baue wollen,

ich habe alle Kosten zusammen mit Siebfilter, Schienen, Seitenwände fürs Siebfilter, Rohre, Patronen und alle Rohre usw. Ich muß noch einmal dabei sagen das ich das Wasser über den Patronenfilter vom Absetzbecken ins Patronenfilter über ein Siebfilter einrieseln lasse um dadurch wieder mehr Sauerstoff im Patronenfilter komme.

Vorschläge erbeten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MfG
Tonny aus Brüggen NRW


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

Habe den Patronenfilter am laufen und alles funktioniert wie geplant, nun brauche ich nur noch mein Sieb zu reinigen, Zeitaufwand ca. 1 Min. Im Filter habe ich ein Siebfilter 60 cm X 50 cm, 30 Filterpatronen a 50 cm und eine Biokammer mit 100 Liter Filterkörper aus PE. Nach drei Tage Laufzeit ist das Wasser schon wieder schön klar.

Ich habe ein Bild in mein Album eingefügt.

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

:top:


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Rainthanner,

nun habe ich noch vor in dem Filter eine Ozonanlage einzubauen, hatte so an 200mg gedacht, soll so aufgebaut sein wie die von Lars Sabrella nur werde ich das Wasser vorm Filter in der Absetzkammer über ein kleines Rieselfilter wieder einfliessen lassen um so das Restozon auszutreiben! 
* defekter Link entfernt *

MfG aus Brüggen NRW

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo tonny, 

schau mal, der läuft bald ab: 
* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

hallo,

genau den hatte ich im Auge. ;-) 

Gruß
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo

vergewissere dich mal , ob bei diesem Ozonisator der Wartungsaufwand nicht zu hoch ist . Wenn dieser Ozonisator noch mit Elektroden arbeitet , verschleissen diese sehr schnell und müssen ausgetauscht werden , diese Kosten entfallen bei einem Ozonisator von Sander , welcher auch nicht gewartet werden muss . Ist aber auch in der Anschaffung erheblich teurer .

Was den Ozonreaktor von Sebralla betrifft , packe bei diesem Modell noch eine Glockenfontaine mit rein und die Ausnutzung des Ozon wird sich noch verbessern .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

wie soll ich das verstehen, soll die Fontaine gegen den Deckel spritzen? weil viel Platz ist ja nicht in so einer 30-40Liter Filtertonne.

Gruß
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tonny

ich habe in unserem Reaktor , welcher aus einem 120 liter Maischefass hergestellt ist , eine Glockenfontaine als "Abschirmung " zum Deckel eingebaut . Das überschüssige Ozon muss , um zu entweichen , erst durch diesen Wasserschleier , bevor es nach aussen dringen kann .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

wenn der Deckel geschlossen ist kann das Ozon doch eh nicht raus, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler!

Gruß tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hi nochmal

den Deckel kannst du nicht dicht verschliesen , sonnst bekommst du einen Überdruck in deine Fass , da du ja Ozon einblässt . Hast dann einen Gegendruck zum Ozonisator . Lies dir die Beschreibung von Lars Sebralla nochmal durch . Unser Reaktor hatt im Deckel eine 6 mm Bohrung , ansonnste strömt das Restozon durch den Ablauf ungenutz raus , aber raus muss es . In diesem Fall besser durch die Wasserglocke , wo es noch einmal genutzt wird .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

ahhhh, jetzt habe ich es doch begriffen, das die Tonne nicht ganz verschlossen wird habe ich gelesen, also werde ich eine Glocke geben den Deckel spritzen lassen (in dem Loch werde ich ein kleines Röhrchen nach innen stecken dan kan auch kein Wasser raus), so wird das Ozon immer wieder in den Wasserumlauf eingezogen wird. 

Gruß und Danke für den Tip

Tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

habe da noch eine Frage: wie stark sollte so eine Pumpe für die Glocke sein? komme ich da mit ca. 900-1100 Liter hin?

Gruß

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo 

ich werde mir den Ozonisator Sander C200 kaufen, der bei Ebay hatte Elektroden drin und der Hersteller ist unbekannt da könnte es Probleme mit Ersatzteile geben. Die älteren 200 Modele von Sander ohne C da müssen die Ozonrohre ausgetauscht werden? Wer weiss wie lange die halten ?

Gruß
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir keiner sagen wie es mit der Wartung beim SANDER Ozonisator Modell 200 aussieht? Ich wüßte gerne ob da Teile nach einer gewissen Laufzeit ausgetauscht werden müssen? Ich weiss nur das der Nachfolger C 200 Wartungsfrei sein soll!

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo tonny!

Der Ozonisator (altes Modell) muß gewartet werden. Die Elektroden sind ständig zu reinigen. Der Verschleiß soll aber gering sein.
Nimm lieber den C 200.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

ich habe in der Zeit schon einige Informationen bekommen die sagen das die Wartung sich im Rahmen hält, das sich im Laufe der Zeit an der Glaselektrode und
der Ummantelung Schmutzpartikel (Staub, Salz) absetzt, der entfernt werden muß, damit eine 100%-ige 
Leistung gewährleistet ist. Und dieser Aufwand hält sich doch noch im rahmen. Aber ich überlege noch ob ich deinen Rat befolge und den C200 kaufe, den ich aber leider nicht gebraucht bekomme sondern um 200 € hinlegen muß.
MfG
Tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tonny!

Meiner kommt von ebay; 149 Euronen.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

hallo Jens,
was hast du gegeben?

Gruß
Tonny (Emil)


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Jens, ich habe einen gebrauchten für 60 € gekauft, aber top erhalten

MfG

Tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Moin Tonny

sorry , wegen der verspäteten Antwort , war am WE leider nicht online .


Als Glockenfontaine benutze ich eine Nautilus 80 , bringt so 1000l/h .

Mit dem C200 Sander hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen , den benutze ich auch .


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

der Ozonisator muß doch in einen trocknen Raum, und da kommt bei mir nur die Garage in Frage, doch hier muß ich einen Schlauch von ca. 10 Meter verlegen, ob da die Luftpumpe genug Kraft hat? Ich denke bis am Reaktor 8mm zu verlegen und danach auf den 4mm zu verjüngen oder mit den 8mm im Reaktor rein, was würdest du machen? Kann man so einen Ozonisator auch in freien aber geschützen Ort aufstellen (unterm Grill im Holzfach)?

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

ich habe vom Grill mal ein Foto in mein Album eigestellt

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi

die Ozonleistung ist bei trockener Luft am höchsten , bei feuchter Luft kannst du um die 25 % an Leistung verlieren . Wir haben unsere Sander nur gegen Spritzwasser geschützt , den Leistungsverlust ignoriere ich . Du kannst die Luft auch mit Aktievkohle trocknen , oder über Silica-Gel , aber wirtschaftlich ist dies nicht . Wenn deine Ozonleistung nicht ausreicht , nimm halt zwei Sander .
Wir fahren mit 6/4 mm Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Ozonisator und von dort mit 6/4 mm zum Reaktor . Achte darauf , das die Leitungen Ozonfest sind .


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi Patrick,

ok. ich werde dan unterm Grill stellen, so habe ich nur 2m zu verlegen, mit den Verlust von bis 50% das sollte bei meinen 9000 Liter Teich auch kein Problem sein. Danke für deine Tips!

Gruß

Tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi

ich würde das Teil auch unter den Grill stellen , die Leistung mit einem gutem Reaktor langt bei dir vollkommen aus . Wir fahren mit zwei C200 bei 100 m³ Wasser .
Wünsche dir gutes Gelingen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

ich habe die Ozonanlage am laufen, klappt alles prima, genau wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, die Glocke habe ich auch drin, einfach KLASSE. Bis wan lässt du deine Anlage laufen? Mitte Nov. müßte doch noch drin sein oder?

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

6 Koi und eine Ozon-Anlage ? Findest du das nicht übertrieben ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

was soll daran übertrieben sein? Ich will eben das es den Fischen gut geht!

Gruß
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Kannst du mir erklären, warum Ozon gut für dich Fische ist ? Was bewirkt Ozon ? Meinst du nicht, das du Ozon nur deswegen benutzt, das du deine Fische siehst ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

da gebe mal in der Funktion SUCHEN Ozon ein und schon kannst du alles Lesen. Oder gehe hier einmal lesen: 
* defekter Link entfernt *
Es ist bestimmt nicht wegen der Sicht, klares Wasser habe ich schon durch meine Filteranlage.

Gruß

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

tonny, entschuldige, das es in der Natur auch Ozon gibt habe ich vergessen, das tut mir leid  8)   

Bei einem Überbesatz könnte ich deine keimfreie Zone verstehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Deine persönliche Meinung würde mich mal interessieren, nicht die von anderen Seiten , denn was du an Technik einsetzt finde ich übertrieben für deine 6 Koi   

Bitte nehme mir das nicht krumm, es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

das sind meine Gründe gewesen mir sowas zu bauen:
Vorteile von Ozon: 

entfernt alle Farbstoffe, d.h. kristallklares, besseres farbloses Wasser. 
tötet Schwebealgen. 
tötet Krankheitserreger. 
reichert das Wasser mit Sauerstoff an.

Und der Arbeitsaufwand für so etwas nachzubauen ist nicht die Welt. Der Preis hält sich auch noch im Rahme, da ich alles über Ebay gekauft habe liege ich bei ca. 200 Euro. Der Stromverbrauch liegt ca. bei 50 Watt die Std., ist etwas mehr wie meine UVC Lampe die ich nun nicht mehr anschliessen werde.

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Tonny, hallo  8) 

entschuldige, ich bin Newsgroups gewöhnt, da sind die Umgangsformen rauer   



> entfernt alle Farbstoffe, d.h. kristallklares, besseres farbloses Wasser.



Bitte was is an farblosem Wasser besser ? Ausser das der Besitzer die Fische bis auf den Grund "verfolgen" kann und die Versteckmöglichkeiten nicht mehr gegeben sind   

tötet Schwebealgen -> zuviele Nährstoffe im Teich, dafür gibt es Pflanzen
tötet Krankheitserreger -> welche Krankheitserreger ? 
reichert das Wasser mit Sauerstoff an -> dafür gibt es Pflanzen und/oder andere Möglichekeiten

Es tut mir leid für meine Meinung, denn ich sehe in keinsterweise in DEINEM Fall eine Notwendigkeit, Ozon und weitere unnatürliche Mittel einzusehen.

Ich höre jetzt besser auf zu schreiben, sonst meinst du, das ich vielleicht sticheln und stänkern will


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Darki, 

mit Sticheln hat das gar nichts zu tun. Über Ozoneinsatz läßt sich schon mal diskutieren. 
Ich habe da zum Beispiel auch noch eine Frage wegen dem angeblichen Abtöten von Krankheitserregern: 
Wenn ich nun einen ganzen Sommer mit Ozon abtöte, was erwartet meine Fische im Winter und vor allem im Frühjahr, nach dem im Winter  vermutlich ohne Ozon gefiltert wurde? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Fische nicht an Krankheitserreger gewöhnt sind und im Frühjahr entsprechend kränklich reagieren. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

r.t., hallo

da ich selbst keinen Ozonisator plane, allerdings auch einen Teich mit einigen Koi besetzen will, stellt sich mir einfach die Frage, was an Technik nötig und was unnötig ist.

In wieweit das Ozon irgendetwas bewirkt kann ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings erscheint mir eine solche Maßnahme bei Tonny einfach übertrieben, hingegen bei überbesetzten Koi-Teichen dürfte es durchaus eine sinnvolle Maßnahme sein.

Ich lese sehr viel, nicht nur hier, sondern auch da und dort, vielfach sehe ich den Technikeinsatz übertrieben und eher als gegenteilig an  :cry: kompensieren von Baufehler (zu klein, kaum Pflanzen) + Überbesatz  = Technik .


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2004)

tja Darki, 

im letzten Satz steckt doch viel zutreffende Warheit. 
Aber viele (auch ich) Teichfreunde sind halt auch gerne mal Bastler und so kommt es, dass man dies und jenes baut und nach einiger Zeit dann  doch wieder in die Ecke abmontiert und sich auf's Wesentliche konzentriert.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

hallo darki,

in den wesentlichen eckpunkten teile ich deine meinung voll und ganz, nur sollte aber auch berücksichtigung finden daß baufehler fast jedem teichbauer unterlaufen - selbst nach eingehender studie vieler medien erkennt man die eine oder andere sache erst 1-2 jahre nach bau und versucht halt eben mit der einen oder anderen technik (übergangsmäßig) zu kaschieren - desweiteren zwingen oft bauliche, räumliche und  finanzielle gründe die eine oder andere unzulänglichkeit in kauf zu nehmen.

wäre dies nicht der fall so hätten sicher die meißten teichbesitzer einen 80m3 teich mit angeschlossenem 100³ pflanzenfilter   und alles dann mit einer 10 000er pumpe betrieben :razz:

was die versteck und rückzugsmöglichkeit der fische betrifft - so liegst du nur teilweise richtig --- ein normaler teich der im biologischen gleichgewicht steht, hat auch klares wasser, zwar nicht ozon klar - aber eben so durchsichtig daß der optische kontakt zu den fischen gegeben ist.

sicher fühlen sich fische in einer trüben brühe wohler (zumindest aus der perspektive des gefühles behütet zu sein) doch da kollidieren sie in ihrem wunschbild mit dem meinigen - und der chef bin nun mal ich!

*** rückzugflächen können auch künstlich erschaffen werden z.b. bei mir der steg und ein stark verästelter stamm der im wasser liegt, und wenn sie ihre natürlichste rückzugsfläche permanent abgrasen und klein halten(unterwaserpflanzen) tja - dann kann ich nur sagen "selber blöd"  .

gruß jürgen

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Darki,

ich verstehe deine aussage nicht mit den 6 Koi, du glaubst nicht was die von Dreck machen, jeder Koi gibt das 10 fache seines Körpergewicht an Urin ab, und da ich gut Füttere fällt auch viel Kot an, da spricht doch nichts gegen eine gute Filteranlage. Wie schon Jürgen schreibt haben nicht alle den Platz sich einen Riesen Pflanzfilter zu bauen. Und eins glaube ich fest das Koi sich  in klares Wasser wohler fühlen wie im eigenen Mist. Zurückziehen können meine Koi sich unter der Seerose die so ca. 2 qm Blätter hat, im Winter lege ich auf der Wasseroberfläche 4 Styroporplatten als Ersatz für die Seerose. Ob Ozon nur für 20 oder 30 Koi, 40 oder 80 Kubikmeter Wasser gut ist das weis ich nicht, aber ich habe die Anlage erst gebaut nach dem ich der Meinung war das es nicht verkehrt ist so etwas zu haben und warum sollte man es nur im Aquarium einsetzen können. Wenn du in den Foren alles gelesen hast kannst du ja für dich selber entscheiden was du dir baust, aber auch du wirst nach einiger Zeit feststellen das eine oder andere hätte ich doch anders machen können. Ich habe nun ca. 30 Jahre Teiche und nach jedem umbau hat alles anders reagiert wie ich es mir erdacht habe!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Rainer!

Über "schwächelnde" Fische in Deinem Teich brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Üblicherweise wird beim Betrieb eines Ozonreaktors im Teichwasser fortlaufend das Redoxpotential gemessen. Über diese Messungen sollte dann der Ozonreaktor gesteuert werden.
Bewährt hat sich wohl ein Wert von ca. 400 mV.
Dann sind immer noch ausreichend Keime im Wasser vorhanden, die eine "natürliche" Immunisierung, soweit moglich,  zulassen.
Bei einer Impfung bekommen wir ja auch nur ein paar wenige Keime gespritzt. Da reicht das für eine Immunisierung auch völlig aus.

Wer das Redoxpotential nicht mißt, könnte theoretisch Gefahr laufen, sich keimfreies Wasser zu schaffen. Da müssten dann aber schon erhebliche Mengen an Ozon ins Wasser geblasen werden.
Aber das wäre für die Koi, solange sie im Teich bleiben, auch weniger schädlich.
Problematisch wird es dann, wenn sie z.Bsp. in einen anderen Teich umgesetzt werden.


----------

